# Sears K Mart merger rumors



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone heard any more rumors on the merger? Any independent Dealers store owners out there? Specifically what will happen to the Dealer stores when there is a K Mart in the same town?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by markfnc _
> *Anyone heard any more rumors on the merger? Any independent Dealers store owners out there? Specifically what will happen to the Dealer stores when there is a K Mart in the same town? *


I just shudder at the thought of a Martha Stewart GT5000. mg: It just ain't a good thing...


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I waiting on the blue light specials on Craftsman tools. :furious: :furious:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Here ya go!

Kmart is buying Sears, Roebuck & Co. for $11 billion in a deal that will marry two of the nation's oldest retailers that had trouble keeping up with the changes in American culture around them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *
> Kmart is buying Sears, Roebuck & Co. for $11 billion in a deal that will marry two of the nation's oldest retailers that had trouble keeping up with the changes in American culture around them. *


Scary isn't it...I lost big time with the original Kmart stock...so my wish is they crash and burn...


----------

